# Valerian



## AlekonaKini (May 5, 2005)

Has anyone tried this before? How does it make you feel? Does it help with sleep? Does it help with anxiety?


----------



## AlekonaKini (May 5, 2005)

16 views and not one experience?? (the jar is waiting patiently in my cubbie.. waiting for someone with an experience..)


----------



## Ladystardust (Aug 25, 2004)

I have been taking this herb in a liquid form for about 5 months now along with Hops .I started taking it because I was having trouble sleeping through the night and not sleeping very long. The best thing I have noticed is that the tension that used to caused real pain in my neck seems to have gone or at least the pain has. I do think I am a little calmer than I used to be I used to get a very dry mouth that also seems to have gone. However, if I stop taking it the pain comes back. I still have some nights when I sleep better than others but I wake up later now between 5or6o'clock instead of 4. I hope this has beeen of use to you.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

AlekonaKini said:


> Has anyone tried this before? How does it make you feel? Does it help with sleep? Does it help with anxiety?


I tried valerian tea once, when I was having trouble sleeping. It worked well, from what I remember. So well, that I stopped taking it, as my sleeping problems weren't too bad at the time and I didn't want to run the risk of becoming dependent on it.


----------



## AlekonaKini (May 5, 2005)

Whew! Finally some responses! Thank you - that gives me an idea of how it'll be. I've been having trouble sleeping through the night so maybe this will help a little bit.

Thanks


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I used it and found it helpful. There is a study somewhere that suggests it works better after using it for several days. I mainly used it during the daytime to control anxiety (using smaller doses). If I took too much at night, I noticed my breathing became slightly irregular and that kept me awake. 

Valerian has a very "distinctive" aroma, I can't imagine drinking a tea. I took a capsule with the raw root. I picked a brand name that I researched on the web as being ok. I've read some brands are not as potent as claimed.

I haven't been using it recently. I moved on to more powerful sleeping pills for insomnia and my daytime anxiety has lessened.


----------



## AlekonaKini (May 5, 2005)

Mork said:


> I used it and found it helpful. There is a study somewhere that suggests it works better after using it for several days. I mainly used it during the daytime to control anxiety (using smaller doses). If I took too much at night, I noticed my breathing became slightly irregular and that kept me awake.
> 
> Valerian has a very "distinctive" aroma, I can't imagine drinking a tea. I took a capsule with the raw root. I picked a brand name that I researched on the web as being ok. I've read some brands are not as potent as claimed.
> 
> I haven't been using it recently. I moved on to more powerful sleeping pills for insomnia and my daytime anxiety has lessened.


How many mg did you use to control your anxiety? the pills I have are... 250mg each. Is that sleep help.. or anxiety help?


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I've tried it once in this herb sleep formula, it worked pretty well, but it doesn't have its side effects, mine was a near death experience..scary.


----------



## AlekonaKini (May 5, 2005)

wishful_thinking said:


> I've tried it once in this herb sleep formula, it worked pretty well, but it doesn't have its side effects, mine was a near death experience..scary.


WHat do you mean doesn't have any side effects but yours was a near death experience? Explain further!


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

The brand I used was of the raw root, and not an extract which might be more concentrated. The directions on the bottle recommended 3 530mg pills (1590mg total) 1 hour before bed time. For anxiety, I just took 1 pill at each meal.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I have an extremely hard time going to bed earlier then the night before. Even when I am tired, if it is not late enough my mind doesnt want to shut off. Sounds like something I should test. I'll update when I get some.


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

I tried the pills for less than a week, I believe they were about 500 something mg's--they did calm me a little, but i stopped taking them b/c they gave me bad stomach cramps. I wouldn't recommend taking them. xx


----------

